# [SOLVED] fstab: umask not working with ext3 /tmp partition

## Gabriel_Blake

I have this little problem... I've put /tmp on a separate partition. /tmp should have a permissions 1777, so it can be accessed by any user. I've tried to add umask=000 to fstab:

```

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sda1      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5      /home   ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/sda6      /tmp      ext3      noatime,umask=000   0 0

/dev/sr0      /home/gabriel/@CD   auto      users,noatime,noauto   0 0

/dev/sdb1      /home/gabriel/@USB   vfat      users,noatime,noauto   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

but when I try to mount I get:

```

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "umask=000" or missing value

```

I've also tried to mount it without umask and set permission by chmod..... and it didn't work. What's wrong ? What am I doing wrong ?Last edited by Gabriel_Blake on Fri Mar 27, 2009 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Gabriel_Blake,

umask is ignored by filesystems that have proper *NIX permissions.

You need to set the permissions on the mount point but I don't recall if its before the partition is mounted or after.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

ahhh... stupid me... as usual... I've set chmod 1777 on /usr instead of /tmp. That's what you get for using midnight commander. 

True... setting permissions to 1777 after mounting works. 

Thank you.

----------

